# No More IE!!



## AceHBK (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok I am finally done with Internet Explorer.  I have used it since man created the pc and it has been great but I have finally stopped using it on my pc's at home.  

I have used Firefox here and there but with the purchase of my laptop I have exclusively only used Firefox and I must admit I am happy.  I use to switch back and forth on my desktop but was so use to IE I never fully committed to another browser but I am happy I am done with IE.

IE has just way too many problems.  Why hasn't MS fixed these issues?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2008)

Because some of those issues tey consider "features".


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 10, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what issues are you guys having with IE?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> Just out of curiosity, what issues are you guys having with IE?


It's made by Microsoft. 

any other questions?


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, other than the obvious issue....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2008)

Lets see.

Security issues, easily compromised, non-standard web site rendering are 3.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 10, 2008)

Just for the record...

I was just asking...I actually have nothing to offer as far as advice....


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 10, 2008)

Well they can keep those "features"  

Problems I have had are the security and the "IE is not responding &must shut down" dialog box that always seems to happen.  That alone gets on my nerves the most.

With Firefox I never get that.  So something tells me it is on MS end with IE.

Im just mad I waited this long to finally make the switch.  You get so use to something despite its flaws you are resistant to change.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2008)

My biggest plus for using FireFox over IE is I get great popup and ad blocking capabilities.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 10, 2008)

What took you so long.... sorry couldn't resist

First thing I did at work was install Firefox. (I of course got the ok from IT) 

At home i experiment with Opera and Firefox.... IE only to test web page compatibility. I will use chrome likely to once it gets more bug fixes etc.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 10, 2008)

I switched over months ago and will never go back.  I love Firefox and IE....well, you know.  My IE crashed constantly and had way too many errors.  I've never had a crash or an error with Firefox.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 10, 2008)

Bob - So true about the pop up and ad blocker.  I am loving that part along with the rest of the add-ons.

I had to calm down and not put so many add-ons in firefox.

BlueDragon - LOL! Just plain resistance to change and I never took the time to get use to it.  Plus with the old firefox it wouldn't open some webpages I would go to while IE could, but that is no longer the case.  Actually now IE freezes a lot and wont open some pages while Firefox does it with a breeze, go figure.

MBeezy - I agree, no errors or crashes with Firefox at all.  Too bad Microsoft can't get it right with IE.

Someone tell me, how is it that Fuirefox browser can be so stable but IE's can't?  Bob I know you mentioned "features" but outside of that IE does have a lot of problems. Is it lack of focus on MS part?  Hackers rather spending their time with IE rather than Firefox?  What gives?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2008)

I've used Firefox primarily for several years.  I'm still stuck with IE at work, and for some applications because they won't run in Firefox.

IE has more vulnerablities -- and is used by so many more people that it's been the main target of hackers.  That'll change as alternate browsers become more popular.


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 10, 2008)

IE never crashes on my XP box.

As a web developer, I wish it was that simple, I wish they were all feature-identical... but it isn't so.

There are some apps / pages that won't work in anything but IE.  Hopefully you don't ever need to use any of them 

I have both FF and IE, mostly use FF for browsing and fun, and IE for "work"


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2008)

Firefox for me!


----------



## Shicomm (Nov 10, 2008)

A new believer ! 
Finally !  

Firefox all the way here alltough chrome and safari look promising !


----------



## Big Don (Nov 10, 2008)

I love Firefox, even tho I am not techy enough to really get the most of it. Best free thing I've had in years.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 11, 2008)

Like free stuff...

Open Office - Alternative to Microsoft Office (takes a little getting used to)
GIMP - Alternative to photoshop (also has a bit of a learning curve to it)

Check these two places for more browsers..... there is a lot out there. Microsoft does not have to be the only thing people use.

http://www.deadparrottavern.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167
http://www.dravensportal.com/drvpforum/index.php/board,44.0.html

I personally like the Opera Browser but find myself using firefox.... i don't know why.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 11, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> Just out of curiosity, what issues are you guys having with IE?



Well, I don't use it on my Mac (Safari with the WebKit night-lies and FireFox) but since I develop for the web on occasion I get tired of having to write and test the idiosyncrasies of IE, especially IE 6, that are non-standard and also non-consistent.  IE's existence in the world causes pain and suffering even to those who don't use it


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 11, 2008)

The strange thing is that I never really experience any issues with IE7 unless I'm looking at things I'm not supposed to...hehe...

But even then, I really don't have that many issues that come up.  I know that IE is bad about not having as much security, and that most of the adware and spyware out there is written to attack IE, but that's avoidable most of the time by downloading a firewall and using Adaware and Malwarebytes.  Takes a little more time to download those, and I agree that IE should have that all inclusive in the browser, but all-in-all, I rarely have issues with it.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 11, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> The strange thing is that I never really experience any issues with IE7 unless I'm looking at things I'm not supposed to...hehe...
> 
> But even then, I really don't have that many issues that come up.  I know that IE is bad about not having as much security, and that most of the adware and spyware out there is written to attack IE, but that's avoidable most of the time by downloading a firewall and using Adaware and Malwarebytes.  Takes a little more time to download those, and I agree that IE should have that all inclusive in the browser, but all-in-all, I rarely have issues with it.



I know a few people whom also said the same thing ... once i got them on firefox they agreed they were much more happy with it. Of course their are still some who can't even download and install things correctly that still use IE..... you know the impossible to teach anything about a computer people. (aka .... my mom, sister)


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 12, 2008)

BlueDragon1981 said:


> I know a few people whom also said the same thing ... once i got them on firefox they agreed they were much more happy with it. Of course their are still some who can't even download and install things correctly that still use IE..... you know the impossible to teach anything about a computer people. (aka .... my mom, sister)


 
LOL...I know *exactly *what you mean...I work for an IT company for an assisted living facility...we have to help nurses learn how to use MS Word and Excel and apps like that.  Their field is medical, and while learning how to use a computer should be part of the schooling they receive, IMO, alot of the nurses we work with were around before computers were used like they are now.

Incidentally, we're only allowed to use IE6 here at work.  I have IE7 at home, so I guess by comparison, IE overall isn't so bad to me...I guess I've been programmed to overlook the problems.  I have wanted to try Firefox, but I've just never gotten around to it.


----------



## atinsley (Nov 15, 2008)

I stopped using IE a LONG time ago, about the time I started working for Microsoft I think. I even loaded Firefox on my production system while I was working there.

At my current job, I unfortunately have to have IE as some of our tools do not work under other browsers, but for everything else, I use Opera and FF, but mainly Opera.


----------

